# رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟



## خاطى ونادم (9 مارس 2009)

كان هناك رجل تـعـب من الذهاب للعمل كل يوم 
بينما زوجته تبقى في البيت .



وعند المساء بدأ الصلاة وطلب من الله أن يستبدل
جسده مع زوجته ليوم واحد لتعرف زوجته بماذا يشعر.


فجأة ظهر له مارد ولبى له طلبه ,


وفي اليوم التالي استيقظ 
و قد تبدل جسده من رجل الى أمرأة.



حضر الفطور

أيقظ الأولاد

حضرهم للمدرسة

ناول الأولاد فطورهم

حضر سندويتشات المدرسة

أخد الأولاد للمدرسة

عاد للبيت وغسل الغسيل
ذهب ليتسوق ..

ثم عاد للبيت وكانت الساعة الواحدة ظهرا

مسح الأراضي

نفض الغبار

ذهب سريعا للمدرسة ليأتي بالأولاد

أطعم الأولاد وجلس يساعدهم في وظائفهم

طوى الغسيل

كوى الملابس

في السادسه والنصف أخد يحضر طعام العشاء 

بعد العشاء جلى الصحون ونظف المطبخ

حمم الأولاد وأخدهم للنوم

أصبحت الساعة التاسعة وعمله لا ينتهي .... 

:t30::t30::t30:

في صباح اليوم التالي استيقظ وفي الحال ركع 

وقال : يارب لم أكن أعرف حقيقة ما أفكر به ,

كنت مخطئا عندما فكرت أن البقاء في البيت مريح أكثر.

أرجوك ......أرجوك ........أعدنا كما كنا !!!! 

:070104~242::070104~242::070104~242:

ظهر له المارد وقال : يا ولدي ,أظن بأنك تعلمت الدرس 

وأنا سعيد كي ترجع الأشياء كما كانت 

ولــــــــكــــــــــن .. 

عليك الانتظار تسعة أشهر لأنك الآن ........ حـــــــامـل

:ab8::ab8::ab8:​
30:30:30:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامده يا قمر


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه
لا حلوة
خليه يجرب
مش هو اللى عايز يرتاح من تعب الشغل شويه
فى حد تانى يحب يجرب​


----------



## Gondy maghol (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههه
حلوة دي  :new6:  *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه

حلوووووووووة أوى وطلع حامل كمان 

عشان بس يعرفوا ان الستات بتتعب ازاى 

وكويس اديه هيجرب الخلفة اهو ههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

خاطى ونادم

حلوة باخر ها الزمن

صار السبع ثعلب

هههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة 

مشكورة


----------



## ndidi (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه ايه العلقة السوده دي !....بجد حلوة
تحياتي


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه
وانا على فكرة قعدت اضحك جامد لما قريتها
ميرسى يا سويتى
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه
على رايك خليهم يجربوا
وانا هضم صوتى برده مع بنت الفادى
حد عايز يجرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه
نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا جوندى
نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههه
لا ولسسسسسسسسسسة
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مرمر
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههه
خليه يجرب يا كليمو
علشان تعرفوا بس انه الستات بتتعب ازاى
:smil15::fun_lol::t19:
ههههههههههههه
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه
هو اللى طلب يا نادى
خليه يجرب بقى

نورت يا باشا​


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى​*


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*ياسلام لو فى من المارد ده كتير
كان كل واحده فينا فرحت

بالذمه مش هما فى راحه ونعمه ومش حاسيين بيها

شغل ويرجع يتامر وياكل وينام
وبس
ياحراااااااااام بيتعبوا الحقيقه
يلا عند ربنا كتير برضه 
*


----------



## cuteledia (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههه حلوة اوي
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## zezza (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

لذيذة اوى يا قمر  

تسلم ايديك


----------



## ماريتا (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههه يا عينى علية
هى دى اخرتها
ميرسى اووووووى جميلة جدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه

جامدة جدا يا قمر

مرسيه ليكي​*


----------



## man4truth (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

حلوه


----------



## rana1981 (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه كتير حلوة​*


----------



## hmmm (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## merna lovejesus (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههه حلوة اووووووووى


----------



## dark_angel (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههه جميلة جدا*​


----------



## esamkoko123 (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*بجد جميله جدا وضحكت كتير لما قريتها وخصوصا لما عرفت انه حامل بس عايز اعرف هايسمى المولودايه ؟ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز:ura1:0[/B]*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*احسن العقاب من جنس العمل 

علشان يحسدونا تانى خليهم يشربوا ​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا بوسى
نورتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه
شكلك شايلة منهم جامد يا تويتى
نورتى يا سكر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا ليديا
نورتى حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا زيزا
نورتى يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه
اة دى اخرتها يا ماريتا
شوفتى بقى
نورتى حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا جيسس 156
نورتى حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا مان فور تروث
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا رنا
نورتى يا سكر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا هممممم
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا ميرنا
نورتى حبيبتى ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا دارك انجيل
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى ما عارفة يا عصام
بس هتابع اخباره واكيد هنعرف
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

اية دا يا انجى
مالك شايلة منهم قوى ليه كدة
خليكة حونينة يا شيخة
دا الراجل دلوقتى مش حمل زعل علشان دا صعب وخطر على الجنين
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى
نورتى حبيبتى


----------



## white rose (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير حلوة 

فظيعة

لك يسلموا هالايدين


----------



## tena_tntn (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

حلوة قوي
شكرا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا white rose
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا تينا
نورتى يا سكر​


----------



## جارجيوس (28 مارس 2009)

*رجل حسد زوجته*


قصة رجل حســد زوجـتــه 



ان هناك رجل تـعـب من الذهاب للعمل كل يوم 
بينما زوجته تبقى في البيت . 







وعند المساء بدأ الصلاة وطلب من الله أن يستبدل
جسده مع زوجته ليومين فقط لتعرف زوجته بماذا يشعر. 




فجأة ظهر له مارد ولبى له طلبه , 







وفي اليوم التالي استيقظ 
و قد تبدل جسده من رجل الى كأمرأة. 







حضر الفطور
أيقظ الأولاد
حضرهم للمدرسة
ناول الأولاد فطورهم
حضر سندويتشات المدرسة
أخد الأولاد للمدرسة
عاد للبيت وغسل الغسيل
ذهب ليتسوق ..
ثم عاد للبيت وكانت الساعة الواحدة ظهرا
مسح الأراضي
نفض الغبار
ذهب سريعا للمدرسة ليأتي بالأولاد
أطعم الأولاد وجلس يساعدهم في وظائفهم
طوى الغسيل
كوى الملابس
في السادسه والنصف أخد يحضر طعام العشاء 
بعد العشاء جلى الصحون ونظف المطبخ
حمم الأولاد وأخدهم للنوم

أصبحت ا لساعة التاسعة وعمله لا ينتهي .... 







في صباح اليوم الثالث استيقظ وفي الحال ركع 
وقال : يارب لم أكن أعرف حقيقة ما أفكر به ,
كنت مخطئا عندما فكرت أن البقاء في البيت مريح أكثر.

أرجوك ......أرجوك ........أعدنا كما كنا !!!! 

ظهر له المارد وقال : يا ولدي ,أظن بأنك تعلمت الدرس 
وأنا سعيد كي ترجع الأشياء كما كانت 

ولــــــــكــــــــــن .. 




















عليك الانتظار تسعة أشهر لأنك الآن ........  حـــــــامـل !!!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

* تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

 سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## monygirl (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جامدة جدا*
*ثانكس خاطى ونادم*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## zama (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة أوى
شكراً


----------



## جارجيوس (31 مارس 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*



marmar_maroo قال:


> * تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره
> 
> سلام ونعمة..*​



اسف يا فندم لعدم الانتباه


----------



## hanan fahim (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

يا سلام بقى لو كانت مراته موظفة كمان 0 الله يكون فى عون الستات محسودين على ايه؟


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خاطى ونادم
قصة جميلة اوى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد هايلة
ألف شكر اختي​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا مينا
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

على رايك يا حنان هيحسدونا على ايه
اكيد على الوظيفة
ههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك
نورتى حبيبتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا بريسكلا
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا الياس
نورت يا باشا ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

هههههههههههههه

جميله يا خاطى ونادم 

ميررررسى ليكى 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: رجل حسد مراته " شوفوا حصلوا ايه ؟ههههههههه*

ميرسى يا كوكو
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## kingmena (13 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جامدة قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي




​


----------



## kingmena (15 أبريل 2009)

*قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

*قصة رجل حســد زوجـتــه



كان هناك رجل تـعـب من الذهاب للعمل كل يوم 
بينما زوجته تبقى في البيت .


وعند المساء بدأ الصلاة وطلب من الله أن يستبدل 
جسده مع زوجته ليوم واحد لتعرف زوجته بماذا يشعر.


فجأة ظهر له مارد  ولبى له طلبه ,


وفي اليوم التالي استيقظ 
و قد تبدل جسده من رجل الى كأمرأة.


حضر الفطور 
أيقظ الأولاد 
حضرهم للمدرسة 
ناول الأولاد فطورهم 
حضر سندويتشات المدرسة 
أخد الأولاد للمدرسة 
عاد للبيت وغسل الغسيل 
ذهب ليتسوق .. 
ثم عاد للبيت وكانت الساعة الواحدة ظهرا 
مسح الأراضي 
نفض الغبار 
ذهب سريعا للمدرسة ليأتي بالأولاد 
أطعم الأولاد وجلس يساعدهم في وظائفهم 
طوى الغسيل 
كوى الملابس 
في السادسه والنصف أخد يحضر طعام العشاء 
بعد العشاء جلى الصحون ونظف المطبخ 
حمم الأولاد وأخدهم للنوم


أصبحت الساعة التاسعة وعمله لا ينتهي ....


في صباح اليوم التالي استيقظ وفي الحال ركع 
وقال : يارب لم أكن أعرف حقيقة ما أفكر به , 
كنت مخطئا عندما فكرت أن البقاء في البيت مريح أكثر.


أرجوك ......أرجوك ........أعدنا كما كنا !!!! 

ظهر له المارد وقال : يا ولدي ,أظن بأنك تعلمت الدرس 
وأنا سعيد كي ترجع الأشياء كما كانت 


ولــــــــكــــــــــن ..




عليك الانتظار تسعة أشهر لأنك الآن ........

7777777777777

777777777777

77777777777

7777777777

777777777

77777777

7777777

777777

77777

7777

777

77

7




حـــــــامـل*​


----------



## zama (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

هههههههههههههههه
موضوع حلو


----------



## kalimooo (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

ههههههههههههههههه
جميل

شكراااااااااا


----------



## just member (17 أبريل 2009)

*رد: قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## غالى صبحى (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

لا يا راجل 
طيب بص هنحسبها صح 
البنت من دول بتفضل عايشة على قفا ابوها وامها لحد ما يجى العريس الى يتجوزها وبرضة تعيش على قفاة 
لو راحت شغل تلاقى ايام اجازاتها اكتر وليها مليون حجة وما حدش يقدر يقولها تلت التلاتة كام 
لو حامل بتتعب بس 9 شهور وترتاح بعد كدة مدة يمكن اكتر منها وتقعد تتزغط فى بط وحمام واحلى اكل وطول المدة دى الرجل هو الى بيغسل ويطبخ ويغير للعيل ومش بعيد يرضع كمان 
الست لو شالت حاجة تقولك انا تعبانة اوى والحاجة دى تقيلة عليا ابقى شيلها انت المرة الى جاية وتلاقى نفسك انت الى بتشيلها على طول 
وحاجات كتير الست مرتاحة فيها عكس الرجل الى بيفضل يشقى طول النهار وفى الاخر ممكن يروح البيت يلاقى الهانم ضيعت الوقت فى الرغى مع الجيران ولا غسلت ولا طبخت ويمكن يروح يلاقيها نايمة ومأنتخة وتقولو اغرف لنفسك اى حاجة او لفلك خيارة فى رغيف وكل وخلاص 
وبعد دة كلو تقولى الست تعبانة دحنا نبقى فعلا تعبانين فى عقولنا لو فكرنا نريح الستات ونتجوزهم


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
محدش قاله يحسدها
هو لو كان رضى بحاله كان استريح
ميرررررررررررررسى على الموضوع يا مينا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## muheb (20 أبريل 2009)

*رد: قصة رجل حسد زوجته.........................تخيل حصل اية*

ههههههههههههههه قوية بس بدون عضلات


----------



## خاطى ونادم (20 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا مينا
نورت يا باشا​


----------



## christin (20 أبريل 2009)

_*هههههههههههههه
جامدة اووووووووي​*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه لتكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 يونيو 2009)

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (6 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة يستاهل هو الى عايز كدة


----------



## sara A (6 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه  *
*حلوة قوى يا قمر*
*ميرسى كتير*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى يا مرمورة
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (7 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى يا سارة
نورتى يا قمرة​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه
جميلة جدااااااااا
وكلامكو صح يا بنات 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## ana-semon (9 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا جدا 
احسن ما يجبها الا ستاتها
ميرسي يا قمر 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
شوفوا الستات بتتعب اكتر من الرجالة
بكتيررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ولسة الحمل بقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى ليك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى يا ملكة
نورتى يا عسل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههه
على رايك يا انا سيمون
ميرسى لمرورك يا سكر​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (19 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا نفرتارى
نورتى يا قمر​


----------



## st.George (21 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى ميرسيييييي ليك ..ربنا يبارك حياتك .:new6:


----------

